# Latest labels...



## Truebrew (Mar 26, 2011)

These are my latest labels...without the important data such as date and alc. content. Any comments for future tweaks? Thanks!

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=254&pictureid=1414

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=254&pictureid=1413

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=254&pictureid=1412

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=254&pictureid=1411


----------



## Truebrew (Mar 26, 2011)

I apologize. I was trying to embed the images instead of the URLs. Instead, there are links to the individual labels in my album.


----------



## millwright01 (Mar 26, 2011)

Those are great! I really need to do some research and learn how to do that. Personal labels are so cool.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 26, 2011)

Those are great. Wish I had that kind of drawing talent!
I think the angry carrot is my favorite of the characters.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 26, 2011)

Great job, The only thing I would do different is put a date on them.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice. I agree with putting a date on them. The Dandy Wine and carrot are my favorit. What fonts did you use on them?


----------



## Duster (Mar 26, 2011)

Very Nice, I gotta ask though, do Dandelions really grow that far north? They are relentless creatures!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 26, 2011)

Those are nice and how cool to put them on a bottle of your own creation.

I have been adding the date, gravity, sulfite levels, acid % etc to mine in small type at the bottom. It's just an on going learning lesson.


----------



## Truebrew (Mar 26, 2011)

Duster said:


> Very Nice, I gotta ask though, do Dandelions really grow that far north? They are relentless creatures!




Dandelions grow everywhere!!! Since the little buggers can't be tamed, may as well make use of them! 

And, the first ones in the spring get to about 16 in. tall if you let them grow. Big, too. If I can remember, I'll take some photos this spring and post them for you. Unfortunately, when I decided to pluck them for the wine, it was later in the summer after several mowings and they were much closer to the ground. This year, I'm starting earlier.


----------



## Truebrew (Mar 26, 2011)

roblloyd said:


> Those are great. Wish I had that kind of drawing talent!
> I think the angry carrot is my favorite of the characters.



(sshhhhh, don't tell anyone... I didn't draw those. Just grabbed some bits of free clip art off the web and morphed them together to get what I wanted. Did some tweaking and added type. it's much faster that way.)


----------



## Truebrew (Mar 26, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Very nice. I agree with putting a date on them. The Dandy Wine and carrot are my favorit. What fonts did you use on them?



Thank you. Let's see:

Dandy Wine: font called Party LET
Vengeful Carrot: font called Blackmoor LET
Nottasake Rice: font called Zapfino
Reclamation Beet: Reclamation is Handwriting-Dakota, Beet is Arial Narrow (I think. I converted it to a graphic from the font so I'm not sure.)

Susan


----------

